# My Spirostreptus sp. 1



## mickiem (Jun 7, 2017)

I have 5 of these and they are 4-6" long. I believe they are mature. They are very active and beautiful but they release lots of toxins. I love their green and peach stripes and the triple coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mickiem (Jun 15, 2017)

They are definitely mature!  I found several tiny naked eggs scattered about. There are two eggs in this photo, just above George's head.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## keks (Jun 15, 2017)

Congratulations! I don't know the measures of the coin, but the eggs seem to be very tiny ^^.


----------



## mickiem (Jun 15, 2017)

mickiem said:


> View attachment 243387
> 
> 
> 
> ...





keks said:


> Congratulations! I don't know the measures of the coin, but the eggs seem to be very tiny ^^.


It's just under an inch or 2 1/2 cm. Very tiny!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## keks (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, this is very tiny. You have good eyes or a good magnifier . 
I'm waiting for pictures of pedelings ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Jun 15, 2017)

Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Jun 16, 2017)

keks said:


> Yes, this is very tiny. You have good eyes or a good magnifier .
> I'm waiting for pictures of pedelings ^^.


I don't have such good eyes, but they are easy to spot because they are dissimilar to everything else in the enclosure.  These are very white, smooth and round. Yesterday I saw a few of the eggs are already protonymphs.  I have only had them for two months so I was surprised!  And happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Jun 16, 2017)

I would be happy too, I find pedelings in my enclosures . 
Though I am already happy, when my millipedes are fine. Till now it looks like they are fine. I can see them almost every day eating on the surface. It's unbelievable what quantity of leaves and vegetables they can eat .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mickiem (Jun 21, 2017)

I love these colors!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mickiem (Jun 21, 2017)

Slithering along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 21, 2017)

I bet they are beautiful. Wish I wasn't color blind.


----------



## mickiem (Aug 10, 2017)

When I feed my millipedes between 10 p and midnight I generally find activity of some sort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## keks (Aug 10, 2017)

They know how to spend time ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 25, 2017)

Three coils and almost accurate color!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## plumduff (Aug 29, 2017)

Very beautiful. I have been considering this species. When you say they release lots of toxins; do you mean when handled, or do they stink up their tank?


----------



## SlugPod (Aug 29, 2017)

Beautiful species! 
I really love the colours. 

I'd love to have these one day. 
Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## mickiem (Aug 29, 2017)

plumduff said:


> Very beautiful. I have been considering this species. When you say they release lots of toxins; do you mean when handled, or do they stink up their tank?


They have to be provoked somehow.  If I am in their enclosure too long moving things or adding substrate or If I handle them they will secrete.  There is an acrid smell when they secrete.  

My pedelings are only a few months old.  When they start getting big enough to handle I am going to try to handle them and let them crawl over my hands.  I'm not sure if that will help, but it can't hurt.  I think the adults are secreting a little less as they get use to me.  

I have never known them to secrete unless I am moving substrate or handling them.


----------



## plumduff (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation. That would be interesting to find out if they become less skittish through early handling. Certainly worth doing. 
We are having a plague of the little native black ones at the minute. 20 -30 in the bath every morning. Thousands inside the garage. There is a sudden acrid stink every time you open a door because they are clustered inside the door jams. I even managed to brush my teeth with a small one nestled in the bristles of my toothbrush. Not advised!


----------



## mickiem (Aug 30, 2017)

plumduff said:


> Thanks for the explanation. That would be interesting to find out if they become less skittish through early handling. Certainly worth doing.
> We are having a plague of the little native black ones at the minute. 20 -30 in the bath every morning. Thousands inside the garage. There is a sudden acrid stink every time you open a door because they are clustered inside the door jams. I even managed to brush my teeth with a small one nestled in the bristles of my toothbrush. Not advised!


Yikes!  I can't imagine that many millipedes. 

I PROMISE I won't try to brush my teeth with one!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice 'pedes! I've wanted this sp. for a while but too reluctant to spend money.

A good size, nice color, and from what I've heard from BIC they are very hardy and prolific. Any plings yet?


----------



## mickiem (Sep 1, 2017)

I haven't had these long; 6 months. I wasn't sure how big they got before they were mature and then I found eggs. 

I now have lots of 2 month plings.


----------



## mickiem (Nov 21, 2017)

Not sure if you can tell what they’ve been up to.  My goodness, legs and coils everywhere!  I think he left her for dead.  I need a millipede monastery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mickiem (Dec 8, 2017)

Out for a stroll.  These millipedes don’t secrete much anymore  I wonder if it was when they were breeding they were annoyed with my interruptions and secreted so much or they just decided not to be bothered by the hand that drops cucumbers .  Plings are 5-6 mos and over an inch .  Still not much color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mickiem (Jan 14, 2018)

These guys are fast growers  there’s mama with babies 1 month, 3 months and 7 months


----------



## mickiem (Jan 14, 2018)

Enjoying sweet potato baked al dente

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Mar 11, 2018)

These are becoming one of my favorite species.  I love the green and orange stripes (sorry I am such a bad photographer.  )  Before they had babies, they stayed under more often than up top.  After the babies were numerous and active, the adults started staying topside.  The same thing happened with my Thais.  Funny phenomenon.


----------



## plumduff (Mar 12, 2018)

Perhaps they just need some time away from the kids. How big are the adults now? I am considering this species for a planted setup, but they might be too big and destructive. I also love the colours. Very unique.


----------



## mickiem (Mar 12, 2018)

They are about 7" (males smaller).  They are similar in size to Oo's but just a bit more stout.  I can't speak to the destructiveness; I never try to keep things tidy.  But they are very active so that might lend to things being rearranged.


----------



## plumduff (Mar 12, 2018)

So at that length I would imagine that they are about the thickness of you thumb? What are Oo's?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 12, 2018)

plumduff said:


> So at that length I would imagine that they are about the thickness of you thumb? What are Oo's?


Orthoporus ornatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Mar 12, 2018)

plumduff said:


> So at that length I would imagine that they are about the thickness of you thumb? What are Oo's?


Oo's is my pet name for O. ornatus. When researchers do field work they often use shortened versions of latin for nicknames; for example Sceloporus magister (or Spiny Lizard) is very time consuming to yell out while collecting in the field so it is shortened to "Smag." I was calling Orthoporus ornatus "Oh Oh" in the field because it actually means something in Hawaiian, it is not as short as Oo and it types so nicely. Looks like a an emoticon. It is cute and it works which is the bar for field nicknames in research.


----------



## DubiaW (Mar 12, 2018)

"O'O bar" is a Hawaiian "Pigeon" term for a digging bar. That is why "Oh Oh" is funny. Little digging bar.


----------

